# [ 2018 ] Interval International TDI Chart Meaning



## Steve Fatula (Mar 8, 2018)

Ok, the charts that show up on the II site with weeks and demand make sense of course. But, what is the number near the top? Looking at California Desert right now, on the II site, it shows at the top TDI 36. That doesn’t seem to correlate with any number in the chart. What exactly is the 36?


----------



## scootr5 (Mar 8, 2018)

I believe that is merely their chart number.


----------



## RLS50 (Mar 8, 2018)

I don't know the exact specifics as it relates to how II uses this number in their algorithms valuing deposits, exchanges, and trades, but that number in II you are referring to (i.e. 36) is a ranking out of 100 how much in demand that region or specific area is relative to other regions and how some regions have near 100%+ occupancy demand during their peak seasons.

This overall regional ranking is impacted by how saturated a market is and how many opportunities exist for more supply to be easily added to the market (or not).   For example, places like Hilton Head, Marco Island, Virginia Beach, Aruba, etc are either fully or almost fully developed with no real parcels of land suitable for adding significantly to supply (at least as it relates to beachfront property).  Whereas the same is not true for places like Orlando, Branson, Arizona, Williamsburg, etc.   Those places have some great resorts but the saturation levels are high and the barriers to entry (i.e. adding to supply) are relatively low.

Here are some examples of regions / specific destinations and how they rank in II...

Marco Island - 95
Captiva & Sanibel Island, FL - 95
Virginia Beach - 92
Aruba - 78
Myrtle Beach - 76
North Carolina, OBX - 76
North Carolina, Atlantic Beach area - 76
St. Thomas - 71
California, Southern Coast - 70
Gatlinburg, TN (Smoky & Blue Ridge Mountains) - 68
Jamaica - 56
Utah - 53
Key West - 51
Hilton Head - 50
Ocean City, MD (Mid Atlantic Coast) - 49
New England, Ski Areas - 48
Bahamas - 37
California, Palm Springs and Desert Springs - 36
Las Vegas - 35
Arizona, Sedona - 32
Palm Beach, FL - 30
New England, Coast - 27
Williamsburg - 29
Poconos, PA - 28
Hawaiian Islands - 13
Colorado, Vail - 9
Arizona, Scottsdale - 8
Branson - 7
Orlando - 5

Obviously this is not absolute.  The nice or even exceptional resorts in any region will likely always be in demand, especially in peak season.  What I think this means is that even the lesser quality resorts might have full occupancy during peak season in some regions or locations (especially the East Coast beach areas).

Almost everything I have seen in the II demand rankings for the various regions seems to make sense from a supply / demand perspective.   The only one I can't fully figure out is Hawaii.  It seems like it should be higher than a 13, but than again I guess for every Marriott's Maui Ocean Club there seems to be a half dozen smaller resorts in Hawaii that struggle every year.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 8, 2018)

> I don't know the exact specifics as it relates to how II uses this number in their algorithms valuing deposits, exchanges, and trades, but that number in II you are referring to (i.e. 36) is a ranking out of 100 how much in demand that region or specific area is relative to other regions and how some regions have near 100%+ occupancy demand during their peak seasons.



Where did you get this info?


----------



## RLS50 (Mar 8, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> Where did you get this info?


The II catalog explains how the regional ranking is based on historical hotel and resort occupancy rates.   

Also some years ago we sat thru a presentation at a resort in Williamsburg, VA and the sales person there (who was surprisingly honest) was using Williamsburg's regional II ranking (29) as an argument why the area, although it didn't have the highest ranking, still made a solid choice for owning there and still have good trading power in II with a summer week (he was comparing Williamsburg's trading value to Orlando, Mexico, Branson, Arizona, Las Vegas, etc).   We heard the same thing from Gold Key in Virginia Beach who were huge proponents of II and it was a major component of their sales pitches.   And Gold Key was right, a prime summer week in Virginia Beach will rent like a platinum Grande Ocean or Ocean Watch week and pull pretty much anything in a trade.   And that is even with Virginia Beach not having anything approaching Marriott or Westin level quality.

As I said this is not an absolute.  It's just one factor that determines trading power.   There are others in combination with this.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 8, 2018)

Thanks RL550, the info is believable based on the numbers, what I’ve seen, and some other info. Thanks forvthe info!


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 9, 2018)

RLS50 said:


> I don't know the exact specifics as it relates to how II uses this number in their algorithms valuing deposits, exchanges, and trades, but that number in II you are referring to (i.e. 36) is a ranking out of 100 how much in demand that region or specific area is relative to other regions and how some regions have near 100%+ occupancy demand during their peak seasons.
> 
> This overall regional ranking is impacted by how saturated a market is and how many opportunities exist for more supply to be easily added to the market (or not).   For example, places like Hilton Head, Marco Island, Virginia Beach, Aruba, etc are either fully or almost fully developed with no real parcels of land suitable for adding significantly to supply (at least as it relates to beachfront property).  Whereas the same is not true for places like Orlando, Branson, Arizona, Williamsburg, etc.   Those places have some great resorts but the saturation levels are high and the barriers to entry (i.e. adding to supply) are relatively low.
> 
> ...



I do not believe in this interpretation.  Hawaiian Islands -13, while Poconos, PA is 28?  Hawaiian Islands is in high demand all year around.  Hawaiian Islands would be closer to 100 if that number is used to value the region.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 9, 2018)

Not sure I agree, fairly easy to get into Hawaii most of the year. Even with lockoffs via exchanges. It’s not saying Marriott only. But even Marriotts are available pretty regularly. Points inventory even within 30 days has been available every month since August too.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 9, 2018)

I don't agree with that interpretation either.


----------



## RLS50 (Mar 9, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> I do not believe in this interpretation.  Hawaiian Islands -13, while Poconos, PA is 28?  Hawaiian Islands is in high demand all year around.  Hawaiian Islands would be closer to 100 if that number is used to value the region.


This isn't my "interpretation," it's right there in the II catalog.   It's based on historical demand and occupancy rates for any specific region.   So my general explanation of what those numbers are intended to represent was accurate.

And the more I think about it, while I would agree with you that I would personally rather be in Hawaii vs. the Poconos (who wouldn't?), if you can step back and think about it logically and logistically it does make sense for the most part.  For example I have been to the Poconos dozens of times over the years yet I have never been to Hawaii once.  Why?  Like many on the East Coast it's some combination of location, convenience, and cost.   The Poconos are a relatively easy drive from 3 or 4 of the largest urban center populations in the Unites States.   It's almost a virtual "Staycation" for those people. 

We can be in the Poconos in 2 hours by car while Hawaii for us is a grueling 10-12 hour flight, not including drive and parking times to and from, and not including the security delays and wait times.   In fact the number one reason we have never been to Hawaii is that I don't want to invest that amount of time and effort getting there and back unless we can go for 2 weeks, and not being retired that isn't easy to work into my schedule.   People can go to the Poconos in the summer for relatively economical family vacation and many go in the winter (in a good snow winter) for the skiing and snowboarding.   Again, I am not trying to sing the praises of the Poconos, as I am acutely aware of the resort choices there.  I am just making the case for the practical and logistical advantages it enjoys for many over Hawaii.


----------



## RLS50 (Mar 9, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> Not sure I agree, fairly easy to get into Hawaii most of the year. Even with lockoffs via exchanges. It’s not saying Marriott only. But even Marriotts are available pretty regularly. Points inventory even within 30 days has been available every month since August too.


Exactly.  As you mentioned, the other reality of Hawaii is that I have also seen dozens of listings for peak season weeks at smaller or independent Hawaiian resorts that are routinely available for $1 to $300.

I think owners of high end resorts like Marriott, Westin, Hyatt, etc should not confuse a Hawaiian regional ranking of 13 with suggesting there would be a lack of demand for their specific resorts.  The people that travel to Hawaii (or anywhere for that matter) and expect 4 and 5 star accommodations will always want to stay at the best places and be willing to pay for that.   I think this is another reason II has added Elite resort rankings, to reflect this fact.   

For example, even in Orlando (where I don't think anyone would argue the supply saturation levels) the better properties always fill up first (Marriott, Sheraton, etc, etc).   So obviously a regional demand ranking of 5 in Orlando doesn't mean the same thing for Marriott's Grande Vista as it does for say a Legacy Vacation club property.


----------



## HudsHut (Mar 10, 2018)

Scott is correct. It is a meaningless numerical identifier for each geographical area. It was a major mistake to have made the size and location of that number so prominent. 
Many members don't realize they have to scroll down to the bottom of the graph to get the scale from 50 - 150 in steps of 5.


----------



## JulieAB (Mar 10, 2018)

Ok, so I'm trying to figure out potential trading power for II and if it's worth paying for a membership just to deposit one week.  If I have average resorts, would it be better to deposit something with a higher TDI even if the season isn't ideal?  For instance -- would a 77 TDI, week 35 (just outside the red 22-34 week period), be better or worse than 53 TDI, week 52 (red time)?  And I assume both of those would be better than an Orlando week 52?


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 10, 2018)

Well, a higher TDI means the week is in more demand, whether the weather or season is ideal or not. If it’s in more demand, then, it’s better for you as the depositor.


----------



## JulieAB (Mar 10, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> Well, a higher TDI means the week is in more demand, whether the weather or season is ideal or not. If it’s in more demand, then, it’s better for you as the depositor.


When I was looking up the resorts on II, TDI seemed it was just assigned to the area in general.  It didn't know what week I was thinking of.  Then a little chart popped out to show supply/demand of the area according to weeks of the year.  That's why I wondered how a low season higher demand area compared to a high season lower demand area.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 10, 2018)

Where in the catalog does it say that?  Because I think that statement refers to the 50-150 not the area numbers.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 10, 2018)

Yeah, will be looking too when I get home. I just have to say, the numbers make sense though from my experience travelling to many of those places. Could it merely be a coincidence? I suppose.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 10, 2018)

https://www.resortdeveloper.com/sit...-tools/Documents/Sec+01+-+New+England+USA.pdf

So Boston at #2 is second only behind Eastern Canada as some place with historic low demand while the inland parts of New England are the historically highest demand in that NE region?


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 10, 2018)

No, that’s not at all what he said. It means that in Boston, you can almost always find a place to stay the way I read what he wrote. In Orlando and Branson, this is certainly true, In Hawaii, this is certainly true. For Marco Island and Aruba, even owners have trouble sometimes (ones I know), etc. In seasonal places like Vail, this is true.

So, the way I read what he wrote is it’s really a is the area overbuilt rating.


----------



## HudsHut (Mar 10, 2018)

JulieAB said:


> Ok, so I'm trying to figure out potential trading power for II and if it's worth paying for a membership just to deposit one week.  If I have average resorts, would it be better to deposit something with a higher TDI even if the season isn't ideal?  For instance -- would a 77 TDI, week 35 (just outside the red 22-34 week period), be better or worse than 53 TDI, week 52 (red time)?  And I assume both of those would be better than an Orlando week 52?



Julie:
<<Many members don't realize they have to scroll down to the bottom of the graph to get the scale from 50 - 150 in steps of 5.>>

Your week 35 is just before Labor Day (Aug 31/Sept 1, Sept 2) Look up its TDI graph. Then SCROLL DOWN within that frame. You will see the week number along the left of the graph, and the numbers 50 - 150 along the bottom edge of the graph.

Week 52 almost always has the highest rated TDI for an area

------------------------------------------
#77 is the Oregon Washington coast, week 35 has a TDI of 145
#53 is Utah, week 52 has a TDI of 150 (is this a ski resort?)


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 10, 2018)

But Eastern Canada is 1 and the ski areas in Eastern Canada are 97 and the Canadian Rockies ski areas are 102.  
https://www.resortdeveloper.com/sit...urces-and-tools/Documents/Sec+12+-+Canada.pdf


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 10, 2018)

hudshut said:


> Julie:
> <<Many members don't realize they have to scroll down to the bottom of the graph to get the scale from 50 - 150 in steps of 5.>>
> 
> Your week 35 is just before Labor Day. Look up it's TDI graph. Then SCROLL DOWN within that frame. You will see the week number along the left of the graph, and the numbers 50 - 150 along the bottom edge of the graph.
> ...



That is true of course. But, the answer to the question of is a higher TDI better for the depositor than a low TDI is yes.

For my home resort, week 52 is fairly high. (135), but not as high as late winter / early spring (150). But I have seen that in many places as you say.

I am going to open the II book up when I get home and see if it says it or not as far as the meaning of that top number. No sense trying to figure out any formula. It either does, or it does not.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Mar 10, 2018)

hudshut said:


> Julie:
> <<Many members don't realize they have to scroll down to the bottom of the graph to get the scale from 50 - 150 in steps of 5.>>



Right.  I think we are talking about 2 different numbers here.  
1. There is the chart number up at the top of the graph (discussed above).  RLS50 says that the chart number refers to an overall regional ranking.  That's the first time I've read that.
2. Then there is the number at the very bottom of the chart which goes from 50-150 in steps of 5.  That's the relative demand for that particular week from lowest (50) to highest (150).  Notice that this number can change from year to year.  For example, there may be a different number for Spring 2018 versus Spring 2019 during certain weeks, which I suspect corresponds to when holidays such as Spring break will occur.

You should also realize that the Interval International weeks calendar may differ from your own resort's calendar.  The actual II calendar is usually found in the once yearly II booklet that we receive.  I have been told that if I am reserving a week at my home resort for deposit to Interval, I should look at the II calendar to get an idea of which dates to reserve.  It has happened in the past that I reserved a week which was (for example) week 21 at my home resort but it actually fell within II week 20 and had a slightly different TDI value than week 21.  In other words, a Thursday or Friday check-in that was within week 21 in my home resort's calendar actually fell within II's week 20, while the Saturday or Sunday check-in fell within week 21 for both my resort and for II.  I'm not sure how big a difference this makes in trading value, however.

The mystery, at least to me, is how II uses these numbers to determine the relative value of our deposits for trading purposes.  I've never seen that explained here on TUG (and if it is, maybe someone will direct me to it).  I also think that how far in advance you deposit is a third factor that has some bearing.  Deposits made well in advance give Interval lots of time to trade that week, but last minute deposits likely have less value to Interval.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 10, 2018)

GetawaysRus said:


> The mystery, at least to me, is how II uses these numbers to determine the relative value of our deposits for trading purposes.  I've never seen that explained here on TUG (and if it is, maybe someone will direct me to it).  I also think that how far in advance you deposit is a third factor that has some bearing.  Deposits made well in advance give Interval lots of time to trade that week, but last minute deposits likely have less value to Interval.



I wouldn’t think II would ever publish the complete formula. But when you sign into II, right on top of the screen, mine says “The earlier you deposit your week, the more trading power you’ll have”, so, pretty safe to say that’s valid criteria. I know some dislike deposit first, but I always use it for my lockoff as I will never use it myself. So, I deposit it the day I make the reservation, which is the first day possible. That gives me 3 years to use it, and it’s never an issue.


----------



## dominidude (Mar 10, 2018)

RLS50 said:


> I don't know the exact specifics as it relates to how II uses this number in their algorithms valuing deposits, exchanges, and trades, but that number in II you are referring to (i.e. 36) is a ranking out of 100 how much in demand that region or specific area is relative to other regions and how some regions have near 100%+ occupancy demand during their peak seasons.


Big hole in your theory: new York City has TDI 3.
It seems to me that New York city has occupancy rates way above Orlando most of the year, and the barriers to entry are way greater than Orlando.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 10, 2018)

dominidude said:


> Big hole in your theory: new York City has TDI 3.
> It seems to me that New York city has occupancy rates way above Orlando most of the year, and the barriers to entry are way greater than Orlando.



Actually, hotel building is quite large in NYC despite the barriers to entry. See:

http://www.hotelnewsnow.com/Articles/142398/The-conundrum-that-is-the-New-York-hotel-market

However, occupancy is quite high as you say. I posted the question in a non leading manner to II, will see what they say. It’s a terrible design IMHO to make that number so large if it has no meaning at all.


----------



## JulieAB (Mar 10, 2018)

So these are 2 weeks I'm trying to compare...  Which do you think would trade better if strictly reading these charts?  And which trades better in actual experience?  Maybe I need to stick with RCI!  What you see is what you get! 

TDI 77 (washington coast)
week 35 (145 on the grid)

TDI 53 (Utah mountains)
week 52 (150 on the grid)


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 10, 2018)

JulieAB said:


> So these are 2 weeks I'm trying to compare...  Which do you think would trade better if strictly reading these charts?  And which trades better in actual experience?  Maybe I need to stick with RCI!  What you see is what you get!
> 
> TDI 77 (washington coast)
> week 35 (145 on the grid)
> ...



In that case, it’s 150 vs 145, so, as far as TDI goes, they are basically even. But TDI by itself doesn’t mean what will trade better. The desirability of the area, resort quality, etc. also matter. How far you deposit in advance matters. Someone who has those areas might be able to comment further based on experience.


----------



## JulieAB (Mar 10, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> In that case, it’s 150 vs 145, so, as far as TDI goes, they are basically even. But TDI by itself doesn’t mean what will trade better. The desirability of the area, resort quality, etc. also matter. How far you deposit in advance matters. Someone who has those areas might be able to comment further based on experience.


The AREA TDI is 77 vs 53 though.


----------



## scootr5 (Mar 10, 2018)

JulieAB said:


> The AREA TDI is 77 vs 53 though.



No, it’s merely chart number 53 and chart number 77.


----------



## RLS50 (Mar 10, 2018)

I  am not suggesting that the regional TDI number carries more trading weight than any of the other factors.  It is what it is.   I'm sure it matters, but how much I don’t know.  I can only speak to the fact that the overall TDI number assigned to the various regions for a certainty has something to do with some combination of overall demand, supply, and occupancy for that specific region. 

As to the Boston and New York examples mentioned, while I would agree that in general those cities can have high demand times, maybe II’s regional demand rankings also have something to do with timeshare demand for those areas…not just hotel demand?   I don’t know.   And how many timeshare owners want to take their families to Boston and New York city?   Those locations and choices seem more couple oriented, not family oriented.

More specifically money talks and I think it can help shed some light on the Boston / New York value question (as it relates to the timeshare world).  You can buy Platinum season Marriott’s Custom House weeks for $1,000 and the timeshare options for New York City are pretty meager as well.  Heck, Manhattan Club appears to have been guilty of criminal fraud. 

If those places are in such high demand and II’s number is so wrong then why doesn’t a Boston Custom House platinum week cost one $10+k like they would have to pay in Marco Island, Virginia Beach, or even the Marriott’s in Aruba, Hilton Head, Myrtle Beach, or Hawaii?   Okay they are 1BR units, but if Boston was in such high demand and had any real value wouldn't they logically sell for more?  

While I am sure there are exceptions that can be debated, to me it seems that about 95+% of the regional overall TDI rankings I see listed in II seem completely logical.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 10, 2018)

RLS50 said:


> I  am not suggesting that the regional TDI number carries more trading weight than any of the other factors.  It is what it is.   I'm sure it matters, but how much I don’t know.  I can only speak to the fact that the overall TDI number assigned to the various regions for a certainty has something to do with some combination of overall demand, supply, and occupancy for that specific region.
> 
> As to the Boston and New York examples mentioned, while I would agree that in general those cities can have high demand times, maybe II’s regional demand rankings also have something to do with timeshare demand for those areas…not just hotel demand?   I don’t know.   And how many timeshare owners want to take their families to Boston and New York city?   Those locations and choices seem more couple oriented, not family oriented.
> 
> ...


The reason MC is given away is the MF  is so high and it is hard to reserve a decent week.  It has nothing to do with the demand as timeshare exchange.  And by the way it is the penthouse units at mc and since there is almost no resales available it is hard to say what the resale value is.


----------



## RLS50 (Mar 10, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> The reason MC is given away is the MF  is so high and it is hard to reserve a decent week.  It has nothing to do with the demand as timeshare exchange.  And by the way it is the penthouse units at mc and since there is almost no resales available it is hard to say what the resale value is.


I'll defer to you on that.

However, I still find it hard to believe that most families going on a 7 night vacation (especially summer vacations) would pick Boston or New York city over one of the East Coast beach locations, Mexico, the Caribbean, or a place like Smuggler's Notch in VT, or Orlando, or even the Poconos or Catskills for that matter.   I certainly don't speak for everyone but I have personally worked around hundreds of professionals over the years and while I have heard of couples taking romantic getaways to Boston or New York or couples going for a Broadway play, or maybe taking the family to NYC for the Thanksgiving day parade, or couples going to Boston in the fall for the leaf change, I have never known anyone with a desire to take their family there on a 7 night vacation?   I am sure there may be some, but I haven't ever encountered them.

That isn't intended as a slight to NYC or Boston, it's just that I don't see those locations as in high demand for the typical couple or family looking for a 7 night timeshare vacation.   Most of the people living in the cities are looking to get out and away for their vacations.


----------



## HudsHut (Mar 11, 2018)

II Travel Planner 2018 - 2020 (the book that Interval mails to your home)
Page 8 (of the Marriott version book)
upper left hand corner
"How to Use Your Travel Planner"

The name of the TDI area, example UTAH
The number of the TDI area, example 53
PLEASE NOTE THAT THE TDI NUMBERS CARRY NO VALUE.


----------



## taterhed (Mar 11, 2018)

And thus ends much ado about nothing.


----------



## klpca (Mar 11, 2018)

About 5 years ago an II rep told me that the TDI numbers didn't carry any weight (confirming what the guide says) and that specific weeks just didn't matter.  Even though I was skeptical it seems to be true as I have never found specific weeks to make much of a difference in trading power when I am doing trade tests using my Marriott Palm Desert white weeks (late spring, fall). Pick the best week you can reserve (mid summer, holiday etc depending on your resort) and deposit that. Then put in an OGS to maximize the trade potential of your week.


----------



## RLS50 (Mar 11, 2018)

hudshut said:


> II Travel Planner 2018 - 2020 (the book that Interval mails to your home)
> Page 8 (of the Marriott version book)
> upper left hand corner
> "How to Use Your Travel Planner"
> ...


Interesting, thanks for the correction.   I have a Gold Key Interval book from some years ago and I didn’t see that clarification.  My sincere apologies if I posted bad information.   I thought I was helping, but obviously not.

It appears I violated the cardinal rule of timeshares, a rule I should know better by now.   Even what might seem like a sincere attempt by a sales rep to share what appears to be useful information at a sales presentation might not be accurate.  I do find it odd that we heard this heavily emphasized at 2 different presentations by different companies in different locations separated years apart, and it was alluded to by a 3rd company in Mexico back in 2010.   I remember the sales rep in Williamsburg even telling us that the best place to buy for maximum trading value in II was a platinum season in Marco Island because it was a 96.  And the Gold Key rep told us that Virginia Beach was a 92 because it partially represented the demand and supply situation in that there was only a 3 mile boardwalk and every available piece of beachfront property was built on, so no real additional supply could be added.   The statements made seemed fairly logical  at the time.    

And I also find it interesting that outside of a few exceptions the numbers always seemed mostly logical relative to the timeshare world as if they really did have some regional value (although apparently they don't).    For example, it's ironic that it seems I have read more than a few threads on TUG over the years about what units have the trading power to pull or see a platinum season unit at Marco Island.   I always thought I knew the reason for this, but apparently I didn't know anything.   What I thought was confirmation must have just been coincidence.

Anyway, my sincere apologies again for sharing bad information.  It was not intentional.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 11, 2018)

taterhed said:


> And thus ends much ado about nothing.



It meant something to me, it answered the question. Was on a trip, did not have the book, and couldn’t find a thing on the II site. Thanks hudshut!


----------



## taterhed (Mar 11, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> It meant something to me, it answered the question. Was on a trip, did not have the book, and couldn’t find a thing on the II site. Thanks hudshut!



oh, the conversation was fun. No insult intended.

I just love how the 'rumors' from a sales(weasel)person can spin up so quickly!  Always fun.

cheers.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 11, 2018)

taterhed said:


> oh, the conversation was fun. No insult intended.
> 
> I just love how the 'rumors' from a sales(weasel)person can spin up so quickly!  Always fun.
> 
> cheers.



None taken. This will lead into my next question, I suppose I'll make a new thread for it. My assumption is there has to be some sort of regional or resort specific ranking. Which is what made it possible to initially believe the TDI #. It may not be published, but I don't see how it wouldn't be that way. New York started making me doubt, and then never finding a duplicate number seemed unlikely as well.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 11, 2018)

The reason II wouldn't want to publish this type of list is it would hurt their corporate clients who are in any region other than the top locations.  Without that trading information being made available any salesperson can claim that their timeshare and timeshare location is among the top destinations.  Like it or not places like Orlando are the bread and butter of exchange companies.  There is a high demand, just not relative to the actually even higher supply but Interval makes a lot more money from deposits and exchanges and excess inventory that  becomes getaways into Orlando than it does the dozen or so summer deposits it gets from Virginia Beach or the less than 5 annual deposits from NYC.  In Orlando they may have .75 requests for every deposit that is made but if they get 20,000 deposits and 85% are taken by exchanges and another 10% get sold as getaways or AC's that still is $4 million in fees that go to interval not including the membership fees which would probably be another $2 million +.  NYC probably averages 3 deposits a year.   Even though there might be 2,000 request for that exchange, Interval is not going to make more than $600 a year from exchanges and another $8000 tops in membership fees from NYC owners who primarily don't deposit or exchange but may use getaways.


----------



## JMNY (Dec 22, 2021)

Hi. If anyone happens to be able to look up in their II book what the TDI is for Week 35 at The Colonies of Williamsburg, I'd really appreciate it. I'm looking at a unit there for sale, and would likely be looking to trade it every other year or so.


----------



## youppi (Dec 22, 2021)

JMNY said:


> Hi. If anyone happens to be able to look up in their II book what the TDI is for Week 35 at The Colonies of Williamsburg, I'd really appreciate it. I'm looking at a unit there for sale, and would likely be looking to trade it every other year or so.


You can check it yourself. The II directory is available to anybody. No need to be an II member.








						Look at this beautiful resort I found on IntervalWorld.com.
					

The Colonies at Williamsburg, Williamsburg, VA, United States



					www.intervalworld.com
				



Click on Travel Demand Index to get it


----------



## JMNY (Dec 22, 2021)

youppi said:


> You can check it yourself. The II directory is available to anybody. No need to be an II member.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------

